# Deck chair



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well got my deck chair completed yesterday. I made it with pressure treated pine and Used Thompson's weather finish on it. I did the joints using my new toy. I bought one of the kreg pocket hole jigs and man am I amazed how well two screws can make a perfect corner joint. I did test it with my weight and I didn't here a creek or crack anywhere.   Well here are the pics.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job, Glenmore!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done mate, looks great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a great looking chair Glenmore  It 's good when the only creaking you can hear is from your knees as you sit down in it


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Chair?*

Sorry Glenmore, but that chair doesn't seem wide enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
You know I'm kiddin????  
Looks great Glenmore. Are you going to make one for the better half?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys especially you Dave with a compliment like that  Nope she sat in it made her look like Lilly Tomlin when she played the little girl on laugh in. She don't like she likes the metal chairs to bad I was planning on building a set for the both of us. The darn thing only costs me 25.00 for all the materials thinking putting an ad in the paper to make some more it was a fun project. Really am amazed how much I like the kreg jig. I'll be using this jig quiet often when needed. Going to hold off on the coffin for this year to busy doing my pen turning for are troops.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I've never seen pressured lumber look better.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you Jerry. Tried getting the straightest lumber that I could. They were nice enough to let me pick through it. There was some scarey stuff in them piles.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Can't help myself Glenmore*



jerrymayfield said:


> I've never seen pressured lumber look better.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


Jerry, that lumber will really be pressure treated once Glenmore sits in it.  
Sorry again Glenmore, I just couldn't pass that one up.  
But I did notice that there is no provisions for a cup or "CAN" holder in the arms??????????  
1" shrinkage????????????


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Was going to put a cup holder on it but you know I need the exercise then again I have kids to bring me out a cold one .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Deck Chair Glenmore  nice job

But you will want to seal it very well....pressure treated lumber is very Nasty stuff it's loaded with many chemicals, that's why bugs don't like it.. .....


=============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Glenmore,

Excellent looking chair.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking chair Glenmore. Nice job! I love that Kreg jig!

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys Bj yes I'm going to seal it after it dries pretty good. So that I can protect it from uv rays and the rain. After all I'm adding an extra chemical .


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice looking and good work...keep going...do one for the wife.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nope the wife doesn't want one. To bad had a blast with this one. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Make one for her anyway Glenmore, paint it pink and Nancy will love it, and you of course.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

No the next project will be some deck tables one for me at my chair and the other she wants for around our umbrella.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"SHE " Glenmore has a name, if whilst talking to you on Skype you called Nance her or she, I would chastise you!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well she doen't like me mentioning her by name in forums she sort of get mad at me. So be sure to tell Marlene to slap you one because that is what I got when she seen your post  On father's dad to boot.


----------

